# Sunshine Farms Pet Food



## Coco123 (Aug 22, 2012)

I came across a pet food called Sunshine Farms. I purchased the company's Adult Formula and was quite pleased at how well my dog took to the new food. Very palatable and his coat looks great.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Coco123 said:


> I came across a pet food called Sunshine Farms. I purchased the company's Adult Formula and was quite pleased at how well my dog took to the new food. Very palatable and his coat looks great.
> View attachment 8239


Looks like a good food. I wish they listed the vitamins and minerals though. Something seems way off about the kcals though. Almost 4,000 kcals a cup! I don't think that makes sense.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's a food I've never heard of.


----------



## fishyfishy (Jan 10, 2013)

Coco123 said:


> I came across a pet food called Sunshine Farms. I purchased the company's Adult Formula and was quite pleased at how well my dog took to the new food. Very palatable and his coat looks great.
> View attachment 8239


I just came across this pet food on the Chinese Ebay equivalent (Taobao) - the prices of it are much cheaper than other quality imported dog foods which led me to suspect that Sunshine Farm's Pet Food Company is in fact a Chinese company masquerading itself as a US one. Many Chinese companies will do this by registering a shell or PO box in a foreign country and then market themselves locally as "imported products".

Looking at their website, it seems more likely that this is the case since there are English and Chinese versions only. Additionally, the footer text on the English version states: 

Copyright © Sunshine Farms Pet Food Company. *Carlifornia*, U.S.A. 2012

Notice the lack of an actual US address on their website as well as the spelling of "California"...suspicious.

Finally, if you do a search for the product in Google, you will come across postings in a variety of pet forums by users with only 1 post...such as the one above. Word of mouth is indeed the best form of advertising...but not through disingenuous posts and misrepresentation. 

Not sure about the quality of the food, but I would treat with caution.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Smells 100% China to me.


----------

